# Convincing the Wife



## madx2 (Dec 9, 2004)

Anybody else had trouble convincing the wife on buying a Goat? 
She thinks the styling is too bland for a sports car. I guess I did at first but after a while it grew on me and now I'm set on getting an '05 but one 5 ft. problem stands in my way.


----------



## SDMF Jon (Nov 29, 2004)

Meh, she'll get wrinkly and smelly as she gets older. The GTO just needs an occaisional waxing. Just go witht he Goat.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

When my wife test drove the 04 quicksilver 6 speed, her only comments were, "wow, this is fast and when will a red one come in?"


----------



## ddawson (Aug 12, 2004)

After the Corvette my wife said, 4 seats will take it. :cheers


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

we ended up with a barbados m6, and i convinced my wife to trade HER car in on it. Get this, she can't even drive a stick shift.......I think i can convince a blind man he can see


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

Hmm I did not have this problem - I fired my wife some time ago.


----------



## Neo-GTO (Sep 29, 2004)

Her only complaint is the appearance? Go with the "its a real sleeper" approach. Something along the lines of drawing less attention means less attention from the cops, less attention from every John Force wanna-be drag racer in town, more mature non-boy-racer appearance.


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

Neo-GTO said:


> Her only complaint is the appearance? Go with the "its a real sleeper" approach. Something along the lines of drawing less attention means less attention from the cops, less attention from every John Force wanna-be drag racer in town, more mature non-boy-racer appearance.


Damn, where do you live, i wanna move there. Everybody and their freakin' brother has tried to race me, including an old GTA trans am, to a fairly new grand am v6 se. people are just plain stupid


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

madx2 said:


> Anybody else had trouble convincing the wife on buying a Goat?
> She thinks the styling is too bland for a sports car. I guess I did at first but after a while it grew on me and now I'm set on getting an '05 but one 5 ft. problem stands in my way.


I mean no disrepect here but let her drive it. Option 1 As she drives it the orgasm will come no pun intended and then she will want it. Option 2 women are always looking into saving money so convinve her that this the best time to buy a GOAT. Try that angle if that doesnt work try Option 3 A dozen red roses sent to her job, and expensive romatic dinner followed by a nite filled w passion. If that doesnt work hope that Option 1 works! 
arty


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I guess I'm lucky...my wife convinced me to work through my well-won domestic car phobias and test drive a GM product.

I said "The only GM cars I like are the Corvette I can't have (kids), the Caddy CTS-V I can't afford, and...._this_." I pointed to the picture in the newspaper car ad section, having read up on the GTO in all the car mags. I was up to this point fairly set on a VW R32 or possibly a CPOed 330ci, but was wary of the VW dealerships I had visited and wanted a _new _ car.


Well, I test drove it, loved it, she liked it, I bought it.

She's kind of a car nut. I'm lucky I guess.


----------



## iupui1299 (Dec 9, 2004)

Does anyone have a GTO and have a newborn baby? My wife doesn;t want to get a GTO because she wants to have a baby soon and doesn't think teh newborn carrier will fit in teh back very well. She thinks it will be tough to get it into the backseat, because the front seat does not slide up far enough.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

iupui1299 said:


> Does anyone have a GTO and have a newborn baby? My wife doesn;t want to get a GTO because she wants to have a baby soon and doesn't think teh newborn carrier will fit in teh back very well. She thinks it will be tough to get it into the backseat, because the front seat does not slide up far enough.


Sorry, dude...I'd have to agree with her. Schlepping a carseat past the seat each time would be a Class Alpha drag.

One way around it? Buy two car seats. That way you can strap it in the back and forget it...


----------



## catchmeifucan (Sep 12, 2004)

Ditto!

It would be a royal pain in the butt to take a car seat in and out of the GTO.

Like Groucho suggested, the only solution would be to buy an extra car seat. Heck with the money you are saving on a car, go ahead and splurge and buy another one.


----------



## jerhofer (Oct 16, 2004)

Initially my wife did not understand why I liked the Goat. She had a hard time with how difficult it was to get into the back seat and the size of the trunk. 

We have a Boxster which she really likes. One of the reasons she likes it is that it fits her better and is more female friendly in terms of driver effort.

However, she has been driving the GTO the past few days and remarked today that she must be getting used to it and really likes how it shifts and loves the power. 

So, get her to spend some quality time in the car and you will probably convince her that it is a great car. 

The baby issue will be more difficult to overcome.


----------



## iupui1299 (Dec 9, 2004)

I dont mind keeping a car seat in the car. The problem is that a newborn car seat works as a carrier/carseat....so you have part of it always in the car and the carrier part snaps out. I think she may be right as well. It probbaly would be a pain taking that thing in and out. We do have another car with 4 doors (SRT-4), but this would be her car....I was just trying to influence her decision....I will miss the thought of having a SRT-4 and a GTO in the driveway.

By the way, we don't have a newborn yet....but she does want one in the near future.


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

LOL...I AM the wife, and I bought the goat, by myself, with NO support from hubby. Shoot...he was at work when I bought it. He beeped me on the nextel when I was on the way home in the car and asked me what I was up to. Told him I had just left the dealership with my new baby. He has NO interest in the car and has only driven it twice in the 6 months I've had it. This is MY toy. And I'm lovin' it. :cheers


----------



## madx2 (Dec 9, 2004)

BLACKTHUNDERGTO said:


> I mean no disrepect here but let her drive it. Option 1 As she drives it the orgasm will come no pun intended and then she will want it. Option 2 women are always looking into saving money so convinve her that this the best time to buy a GOAT. Try that angle if that doesnt work try Option 3 A dozen red roses sent to her job, and expensive romatic dinner followed by a nite filled w passion. If that doesnt work hope that Option 1 works!
> arty


If Option 1 works I'll never get to drive the car!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Here's another option...

Get a vascectomy and don't tell her!


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

madx2 said:


> If Option 1 works I'll never get to drive the car!


Now if u can do that to her in the car w limited space u r good.


----------



## Neo-GTO (Sep 29, 2004)

lambertgoat said:


> Damn, where do you live, i wanna move there. Everybody and their freakin' brother has tried to race me, including an old GTA trans am, to a fairly new grand am v6 se. people are just plain stupid


I live in Buffalo NY.  This is a town of drag racer wannabes, but they only try to pick on cars they are absolutely certain they will beat by multiple lengths. Most of them are driving your typical winged and decaled import with few to no engine modifications to make them any faster than stock. They know what they have, and they know cars such as GTO's will be out of their league. However, I suspect as new Mustang GT's hit the streets, challenges will be on the rise.


----------



## idareu (Nov 20, 2004)

I agree, I'm also in Buffalo.


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

Neo-GTO said:


> I live in Buffalo NY.  This is a town of drag racer wannabes, but they only try to pick on cars they are absolutely certain they will beat by multiple lengths. Most of them are driving your typical winged and decaled import with few to no engine modifications to make them any faster than stock. They know what they have, and they know cars such as GTO's will be out of their league. However, I suspect as new Mustang GT's hit the streets, challenges will be on the rise.


I'm from Lafayette Indiana, and I too have the same problems with those punks whose cars are neither fast nor furious. There are several SS's and older cobra's i've raced. My favorite was the 99 stock cobra, he's a friend of a friend who just kept running his yapper until i closed it for him. He just couldn't understand why i wouldn't waste my time and gas on a car with under 300 hp. There is at least one 05 mustang gt that i've seen but have been unable to pin him down for a run.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

Neo-GTO said:


> I live in Buffalo NY.  This is a town of drag racer wannabes, but they only try to pick on cars they are absolutely certain they will beat by multiple lengths. Most of them are driving your typical winged and decaled import with few to no engine modifications to make them any faster than stock. They know what they have, and they know cars such as GTO's will be out of their league. However, I suspect as new Mustang GT's hit the streets, challenges will be on the rise.


I live in Amherst and I can never get a ricer to race me. They ride my ass or do the infamous flyby, but when I gun it they never try to keep up. Oh wait....maybe they do.  

I will say this, they do everything they can to avoid lining up with me at a light.


----------



## Maximental (Oct 12, 2004)

*Challenges*

I live in Oregon, and I haven't really had anyone try to challenge me in the two months I've had the Goat. I've only had few people even talk to me about the car, or give me a nod. I assume this is because of the stealthy appearance of the car, and the lack of advertising of how cool my car really is. I don't really mind, but at the same time it would be kinda cool to have some fun with it. 
There is one young idiot at work with a big mouth that keeps telling everyone that he wants to race me. He keeps talking about his relative from California's supercharged 5.0 Mustang, blah, blah, blah. When I ask him where he wants to race, IE: Track, etc., he doesn't have much to say. When I tell him that I don't have a 1/4 mile race car, but that my car is made to go fast, AND handle well, he doesn't know what to say to that either. I'm not really interested in risking my life, and the associated tickets, by street racing. I wish he'd just dry up and blow away. 

On the child seat issue. I leave my 3 year old's car seat in the back. I don't think it would be very fun to deal with a rear-facing infant seat in the Goat. It was bad enough when we had to wrestle one in and out of a 4-door vehicle. On the upside, it would only be for a year or so, you'll be surprised how fast they grow, and how fast time goes by. If you've had a child before, I'm sure you already know this.

Maximental


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

We got the car seat in the back without too much hassle. At which point my wife says when we have a second (is there something I should know?) we will not get the bucket back there.

My 22 month old took the ride home from the dealer in the back seat of our new GTO with my wife in the Aurora following. About three miles from the house she pulled in to get gas. We switched cars. i haven't driven it since, she is now running errands.

I would like to get the seat to go a little lower, and the car really does need a dead pedal. how a dead pedal isnt standard with that layout is beyond me.

convince her, just let her drive it. I think I just got myself an Aurora today, which isnt bad either.


----------



## taylor65 (Aug 14, 2004)

As for convincing your wife about getting a GTO - just do like I do - just buy the car and bring it home. Does she get upset? Yes, but after a week or so of griping, she's mostly over it, and then it's just the occasional complaining when we go somewhere together in the sports car. And to make matters worse, I always get a manual transmission even though my wife can't drive a manual. But don't pity her - she does the same thing - I'll come home and there will be new furniture in the house that I didn't know about, so it all evens out.


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

taylor65 said:


> As for convincing your wife about getting a GTO - just do like I do - just buy the car and bring it home. Does she get upset? Yes, but after a week or so of griping, she's mostly over it, and then it's just the occasional complaining when we go somewhere together in the sports car. And to make matters worse, I always get a manual transmission even though my wife can't drive a manual. But don't pity her - she does the same thing - I'll come home and there will be new furniture in the house that I didn't know about, so it all evens out.


uh huh, yeah, sure....how long have you been married. If you had a sex life before that, well kiss it goodbye. any MARRIED man out there knows that it's in some sort of unknown marriage bible we don't do that sorta stuff, but hey if you got the brass to try it go on, good luck. If i made a 24+ thousand dollar decision like that without talking to her first, i'd be on the divorce train before the end of the afternoon


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

After being married for 30 years, I informed my wife of the 05 GTO purchase and the statement was something like this, "I forgot to tell you, do your remember that GTO we test drove last month, when I returned to the dealer I placed a thousand dollar deposit on a 2005 red one." Her reply, " I'm not losing my side of the garage, you'll have to park your truck outside." So I decided to expand the garage, I will probably tell her about that when the contractors show up to pour the footings.


----------

